# Gekaufte Torsteuerung mit SPS Befehle



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

Moin,

ich bin neu im Forum und bräuchte mal euren Rat und eure Hilfe.
1)Ich sollte eine gekaufte Torsteuerung im Schaltschrank verbauen und per Fernsteuerung soll das Rollgitter auch gefahren werden durch eine SPS.
Ich habe Vorort den Schlüsselschalter, 3 Halt-Taster, 1x Auf .1x Ab. Mir wurde von der SPS vorgebene: Halt,Auf,Zu( die Befehle sind intern geregelt, keine taster etc...) ich denke das läuft irgendwo über ein Programm das die es aus der Ferne steuern können.

Ich habe nun alles komplett verdrahtet und es funktioniert auch, mich macht es nur stutzig ob man den Halt von der SPS z.B den Ausgang Q0.0 für Halt(öffner) in Reihe zu den anderen Taster Halt verbinden darf die an die Torsteuerungsplatine gehen. (Q0.0 ----> S1 -----> S2 ------>S3 ------> Haltekreis Platine.

Der Ausgang für Q0.0 leuchtet an der SPS sobald er nun aus der Ferne stoppt wird der Ausgang unterbrochen und das Tor bleibt stehen und der Haltekreis ist unterbrochen. Oder muss man den Ausgang von der SPS für Halt über ein zusätzliches Relais ansteuern und dann erst in den Haltekreis mit einbinden.

2)Wir haben ein TN-C-S Netz und wir haben kein Isolationswächter, somit muss ich die 0V an die PE mit anklemmen , sehe ich das richtig? Falls ein Taster kontakt mit dem Gehäuse außerhalb hat und ein weiterer Kontakt kontakt mit dem Gehäuse hat , damit der Taster für Auf oder Ab oder Halt nicht gebrückt wird.

3)Wie sieht es aus wenn ich z.B. die 0V von der Torsteuerung auf PE lege und dann noch die 0V vom Netzteil der SPS, wirds da probleme geben?


Über eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## Nais (27 Juni 2021)

...ohne deine Torsteuerung genauer zu kennen:
Mir wäre ein zusätzliches Koppelrelais (sprich potenzialfreier Kontakt) für den Haltekreis definitiv sympathischer.
Ist sicher einfacher zu realisieren als irgendwelche unbekannten Steuerspannungen zu verheiraten.


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

danke schonmal für ne Antwort =) überlegt hatte ich das auch schon nur was sagt die DIN oder VDE dazu, aktuell ist das ja so sollte das Relais in der SPS kaputt gehen , hätte er Dauersignal würde der Halt aus der Ferne nicht mehr funktionieren oder der Ausgang ist kaputt und zieht nicht mehr an und der Haltekreis wäre permanent unterbrochen erstmal. Würde ich aber jetzt den Ausgang ein Koppelrelais ansteuern und mit den den potenzialen kontakten in den Haltekreis einbinden, hätte ich doch wieder mehr fehler Quellen und darf man das so?


----------



## Nais (27 Juni 2021)

...wenn es Sicherheitsprobleme / Verletzungsgefahren geben kann, gibt es nur eine Standardantwort:

Risikobewertung!

Je nachdem was diese ergibt, ist eine Standard - SPS schnell die falsche Lösung für dein Problem.
Ausserdem müsstest du dann die Gesamtanlage inkl. der Torsteuerung + Antriebe usw. bewerten.
Falls dass komplettes Neuland für dich ist, lass dich vorher entsprechend extern beraten.


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

Es geht ja Hauptsächlich nur um den Fernsteuerung ob man den Halt einfach so einbinden darf in reihe zu den mechanischen Taster. Die Sicherheit ist sonst von der Torsteuerung gegeben darum haben wir diese ausgewählt. Schutzmaßnahmen sind Vor Ort die Halt Taster, Voreilendelichtschranken, Einzuglichtschranken,

Die wollen halt nur aus der Ferne fahren können, Bedingung ist Tor in Endlage, dann dürfen sie Auf und Ab fahren , rest macht die Torsteuerung, sollten z.B. die Voreilnde lichtschranke defekt sein , kann man nur noch vor Ort per Totmannschalter fahren, bzw wenn die Einzuglichtschranke defekt ist kann man nur noch vor Ort fahren, so soll es ja auch sein.

Mir gehts nur um diesen blöden Halt aus der SPS  ob man den einfach in reihe zu den mechanischen Halt Taster machen darf oder nicht. Der Halt Taster aus der SPS finde ich sowieso schwachsinn weil die kein Einblick zum Tor haben , die können nur im System sehen , Endlage oben oder unten(Gitter offen bzw zu.)

Im Anhang habe ich mal grob gezeichnet wie ich das aktuell verdrahtet habe (ohne die ganzen Sicherheitsschalter, Endlagen, Lichtschranken .....) nur Halt,Auf,ZU


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

Tja, Nais nannte schon das magische Zauberwort "Risikobeurteilung".
Für genau solche Sachverhalte wurde das Verfahren geschaffen.

Wenn "Halt" eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist, dann reicht eine normale SPS mit einem Koppelrelais nicht.
Dann brauchst du entweder ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät oder eine Sicherheits-SPS.

Tore können verdammt gefährlich sein.
Daher kann man da auch schlecht eine Bewertung abgeben.

Hast du schon mal beim Hersteller nachgefragt?


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

Moin blockmove,

habe eben nochmal mitn Kollege telefoniert, er sagte auch "Risikobeurteilung", den Kunde darauf hinweisen was passieren könnte.
Die werden den Halt auch nie benutzen aus der Ferne, weil Sie zumal kein Einblick auf das Gitter haben. Die wollen halt nur modernisieren und deswegen ist ein Halt dabei. Für die ist wichtig Endlage oben , ich kann ab fahren, Endlage unten ich kann auf fahren.

Da die Torsteuerung alles andere überwacht z.B. Einzuglichtschranke, mit Revisieren, Voreilende Lichtschranke mit Revisieren, Totmannschaltung wenn die Lichtschranken defekt sind. Es spielt sich eigentlich nur um den Halt der von der SPS kommt, die anderen Halt Taster/mechanisch, gehen ja auf die Torsteuerung.


Was sollte ich denn den Hersteller fragen?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du mit dem Thema Maschinensicherheit nicht sonderlich vertraut bist  
Zu einer Risikobeurteilung gehört schon ein wenig mehr als den Kunden darauf hinweisen was passieren kann.

Für Tore gibt es ne ganze Menge Vorschriften. Geht z.B. los mit Geschwindigkeiten, Abständen und Anhaltewege.
Dazu kommen noch Prüfvorschriften usw.
Ich war da selber ganz überrascht als ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftigen musste.
Es kann z.B. durchaus sein, dass eine Fernbedienung gar nicht ohne Weiteres zulässig ist.

Deshalb mal beim Hersteller des Tores und / oder der Steuerung nachfragen.


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

Das die Maschinensicherheit bisschen komplexer ist mir schon bewusst  ,

Ich sag mal so die Torsteuerungen die aktuell verbaut sind, wären so nicht mehr zulässig  jetzt will man Modernisieren. Daher hat man eine Torsteuerung gekauft und ich soll an der Torsteuerung Auf Zu und Halt einbinden von der SPS. Die neue verbaute Torsteuerung hat die ganzen Vorschriften. Das man gewisse Abstände einhalten muss für Einzugslichtschranken etc... sind mir bekannt.

Das Hauptproblem wie gesagt ist die Fernsteuerung, keine Fernbedienung  , daher weiss ich gerade nicht wie ich damit umgehen soll.

Von mir wird gerade verlangt, neue Torsteuerung einbauen und die s7:200/215 einbinden an die neue Torsteuerung "siehe Schaltplan" den ich Hochgeladen habe.Auf/Halt/Zu, rest kommt von der Torsteuerung.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

Wenn du die Steuerung umbaust, bist du verantwortlich.
Zusätzlich noch dein Chef.
Alle anderen können sich schon wieder leicht rausreden und sagen, dass sie davon ausgegangen sind, dass die Aufgabe gemäß den geltenden Vorschriften und Normen ausgeführt wird.
Das Problem ist heute, dass technische Dinge oft in den Hintergrund rücken und Aufgaben von Paragraphen und Normen bestimmt werden.

An deiner Stelle würde ich einfach beim Hersteller der Steuerung nachfragen. Deinen Schaltplan hinschicken und mir das Vorgehen so absegnen lassen. Machen sie es, dann hast du was in der Hand.
Machen sie es nicht, dann hast du eben den schwarzen Peter und musst dich weiter mit der Thematik beschäftigen.


----------



## Heinileini (27 Juni 2021)

SkylineGaming schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem wie gesagt ist die Fernsteuerung, keine Fernbedienung  ...


Beide Begriffe beinhalten aber die Silbe 'Fern' und legen gleichermaßen nahe, dass derjenige, der da aus der Ferne das Tor steuert (aber nicht bedient), gar nicht sehen kann, was er anrichtet!?


SkylineGaming schrieb:


> Die werden den Halt auch nie benutzen aus der Ferne, weil Sie zumal kein Einblick auf das Gitter haben.


Hoch und heilig? 
Öffnen und Schliessen des Tores aus der Ferne soll trotzdem völlig problemlos sein, aber nicht das Halten des Tores???


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

Ich habe schon geahnt das sowas kommt mit den Normen und Vorschriften  ich änder ja eigentlich nichts an der Steuerung sondern gebe nur Befehle von Fern , Zu, Halt , Auf und gehe von den Ausgang von der SPS auf die Steuerung für die Befehle Zu, Auf, und in reihe als Öffner Halt.
Aber da gebe ich dir schon recht, genau da habe ich nämlich kein Bock drauf den schwarzen Peter zu haben, mir ist es nämlich bewusst das es mal eben ne neue Steuerung nicht gemacht ist. Außer der Kunde unterschreibt dafür das es ihm bekannt war und er wollte das mit der SPS so, dann bin ich raus =)


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

moin @ Heinileini ,

Der Kunde gibt vor, Endlagen abfrage oben und unten, damit er fahren kann, er hat keine Einsichten auf das Tor. Daher hat man ja auch die Schließkantensicherung falls was dazwischen ist, damit das Tor wieder Hochfährt.

Ich finde den Halt überflüssig aus der Ferne wenn man kein Einsicht auf das Tor hat, würde ich was sehen , würde es Sinn machen aber so nicht.

Wenns Probleme gibt beim runter oder hochfahren sind ja die Sicherheitsschalter , Vor Ort sind Halt-Taster und die Einzuglichtschranke, Schließkantensicherung etc...


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

SkylineGaming schrieb:


> Außer der Kunde unterschreibt dafür das es ihm bekannt war und er wollte das mit der SPS so, dann bin ich raus =)


Glaubst du, dass du raus bist?
Glaub ich nicht 😜


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

leider nicht, ich kann nur mein meister das so sagen und ich werde die Anlage nicht in Betrieb nehmen. Finde nur gruselig, das wenn man 3 Befehle von der SPS in die Torsteuerung einpflegt , die Anlage nicht mehr sicher ist trotz das die Torsteuerung alle Richtilinien beinhaltet. Mein Plan wäre dann jetzt den Vorschlag zu machen das der Hersteller der Torsteuerung den Schaltschrank fertig macht mit der SPS und die Vorgabe , das wir die nur noch einbauen müssen und anschließen müssen, dann haben wir den schwarzen Peter weiter gegeben 

würde es Sinn machen ein Tüv Prüfer über die Anlage schauen zu lassen wo ich die gerade verbaut habe?


----------



## Nais (27 Juni 2021)

"...würde es Sinn machen ein Tüv Prüfer über die Anlage schauen zu lassen wo ich die gerade verbaut habe?"

Das macht sicher Sinn, ich würde jedoch den Hersteller der Torsteuerung fragen, ob von seiner Seite überhaupt die Nutzung
einer Fernbedienung bzw. Fernsteuerung vorgesehen ist. Wenn ja, sollte es ja auch ein entsprechendes Sicherheitskonzept des Herstellers dafür geben.
Wenn nein, würde ich die Finger davon lassen, oder wenn es wirklich sein soll, mich mit den TüV durch das Safety- Konzept kämpfen
(bezahlt das jemand?)


----------



## Nais (27 Juni 2021)

...noch eins:

Mein Hoftor zuhause besitzt auch externe Taster, Funk- Fernbedienung (ca. 100m) usw. .
Das Ding hat nur eine "Kraftabschaltung" + Endschalter. Jedoch wird mich hier niemand 
belangen wollen, daß er vom Tor verletzt wurde (hoffentlich ).
Im gewerblichen Bereich sind die Karten anders gemischt, deswegen frag dringend nochmal beim Hersteller nach!
Nicht alles was technisch realisierbar ist bzw. sicher erscheint ist vor blöden Ideen der Anwender (aka Endkunde) sicher!


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

alles gut, deswegen wollte ich mich nochmal absichern  , das werde ich wohl machen müssen mal beim Hersteller nochmal nach fragen.
Problem ist ja auch das es im öffentlichen Bereich ist das Rollgitter =) aber danke für die Tips , habs mir schon gedacht das es alles nicht so einfach ist =),aber die oberere Etage denken das wäre alles mal eben so gemacht. Werde das mal morgen mit meinem Meister besprechen.


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

sry für doppel post , habe gerade online geguckt, man kann sogar Fernsteuerung Zubehör kaufen für die Anlagen. Aber mal abwarten was drauß kommt. Der Witz ist ja auch der Kunde spielt das SPS Programm rauf ich sollte nur die Torsteuerung anbauen und die Schlüsselschalter Halt und die SPS ausgänge mit einbinden.


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2021)

SkylineGaming schrieb:


> alles gut, deswegen wollte ich mich nochmal absichern  , das werde ich wohl machen müssen mal beim Hersteller nochmal nach fragen.
> Problem ist ja auch das es im öffentlichen Bereich ist das Rollgitter =) aber danke für die Tips , habs mir schon gedacht das es alles nicht so einfach ist =),aber die oberere Etage denken das wäre alles mal eben so gemacht. Werde das mal morgen mit meinem Meister besprechen.


Beim Thema Sicherheit ist mittlerweile der Konstrukteur  - auf deutsch gesagt - der Arsch.
Du bist für das was du konstruierst verantwortlich. Unter Umständen kann man dir auch grobe Fahrlässigkeit vorwerfen.
Dein direkter Vorgesetzter ist auch noch im Boot. Er darf dir nur Aufgaben geben für die du qualifiziert bist. Hier kann es auch noch grob fahrlässig sein.
Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit geht es dir persönlich an Kragen und auch an den Geldbeutel.
In wie weit dir da die Unternehmenshaftplicht hilft ... Hmmm.

Die nächste Etage ist persönlich da meist außen vor. Hier ist es dann nur noch fahrlässig.


----------



## SkylineGaming (27 Juni 2021)

ich bin nur der blöde monteur der das aufs auge aufgedrückt bekommen hat, mir selber ist das bewusst das es nicht so sicher ist, nur wenn ich was sage heißt das nein so schlimm ist das nicht, und der kunde sagt es darf nix kosten weil das ist nicht nur ein Rollgitter was umgebaut werden soll sondern einige 

Wenns nur die Torsteuerung ohne Fernsteuerung gewesen wäre , wäre das denke ich kein problem , aber da ich nun noch eine SPS mit einbinde, greife ich ja in die Torsteuerung mit rein somit ist der Hersteller ja wieder fein raus aus der sache denke ich


----------



## Ludewig (28 Juni 2021)

So ganz verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.
So eine Torsteuerung hat in aller Regel Steuereingänge zum Anschluss der Geber (Taster, Schaltuhr) für Öffnungs- und Schließvorgänge. Alle notwendigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen sind aber davon unabhängig und müssen von jemand montiert werden, der die formal notwendige Sachkenntnis und das entsprechende Papier dazu hat.
Die Steuereingänge Auf/Stopp/Zu müssen vom Monteur der Torsteuerung so programmiert werden, dass es zur Kundenanforderung passt. Klappt das nicht, macht das Tor nicht das, was gewünscht ist, sicher bleibt es trotzdem.
Solange Du Dich also nur mit diesen Steuereingängen beschäftigst, kann es kein Sicherheitsrisiko geben. Höchstens ein Tor, das nachts offen steht und morgens um 7h00 zufährt.


----------



## SkylineGaming (28 Juni 2021)

@Ludewig 

Moin, also die Steuerung kann soweit alles und ist auch alles angeschlossen Nockenwelleendschalter+Notendschalter,Fangkontankt,Schlüsselschalter,Halt,Schließkantensicherung,Einzugsicherung, die hat sogar extra Anschlüsse für die Fernschaltung, die überwacht ob zum Beispiel auch die Einzuglichtschranken in Takt sind bzw die Schließkantensicherung sonst fährt das Tor nicht aus Ferne. 

Mir gings halt um die SPS , für Auf HALT und Zu "siehe Schaltplan" ob man das so realisieren darf. Das Tor darf laut SPS vom Kunden auch nur fahren wenn das Tor in der Endlage. Das heißt Tor ist offen die wollen nun das Tor per Fern fahren, und der Befehl geht raus für Schließen, vorher wird überprüft ob z.B die Schließkante(voreilnde Lichtschranke) im Takt ist, dann würde das Tor fahren , bis zur Endlage.

Der Halt von der SPS "Fern" ist angezogen, und mit in der Halt-Kette, sobald Sie Halt drücken in Ihrem System "ohne einblick aufs Tor" unterbricht der Ausgang und Lampe aus, Tor bleibt stehen oder müsste mal mit dem Ausgang ein Relais ansteuern und dann die Kontakte vom angesteuerten Relais in die Halt-Kette einbinden. 

Gruß


----------

